# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  DIY to replace roller shutters' pulley?

## Chioz

Hi everyone, 
I am here to seek help for replacing the broken pulley on my manual window roller shutters. The headbox has been opened up, but I didn't find out how to disassemble the axle and remove the pulley(pictures attached). I have done some research online, unfortunately, haven't found DIY tutorials on this matter. Anybody could give some thoughts? I contacted a couple of R/S companies. They charge at least $80 on labour plus materials. As a new owner with a mortgage on this house, I tend to resolve this problem on my own. Thanks with anticipations. 
Jason.

----------

